

-2000 Lines Of Code (metrics == bad) (1982) - gridspy
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Negative_2000_Lines_Of_Code.txt

======
DanielStraight
Actually this might prove the opposite. The intention is of course that his
removing of 2000 lines of code while improving behavior is a good thing.
Therefore a change in number of lines of code is significant. Therefore you
should track lines of code. I track lines of code to get a sense for when
there's more lines of code than seem necessary so I can go chopping it away
until it becomes manageable.

~~~
gridspy
I do a similar thing on a file by file level. Once a file or single function
grows too long, it is time for a refactor.

